
Siggraph Spotlight: Tim Sweeney and the Metaverse [audio] - wallflower
https://blog.siggraph.org/2019/10/siggraph-spotlight-episode-30-tim-sweeney-and-the-metaverse.html/
======
ArtWomb
Finding Tim Sweeney's voice really soothing. Alan Watts meets Spock. Get the
sense you could throw out any topic. "QC" "Mars" "Dark Matter" "Crispr" "The
Dynamics of an Asteroid". And the answer would be perfectly lucid and on-the-
money.

One possible inspiration for a universal metaverse protocol is video itself.
Every node is essentially a Stadia edge server. Live streams would then
interact with each other using scene understanding.

------
erikpukinskis
My intuition is that the games industry will be closest to creating the
metaverse, but will ultimately fail.

I think the cultural expectation of realistic graphics will ultimately be a
boondoggle.

Painters showed a long time ago that realism doesn’t really “get you there”.

I think a single rogue artist will create it, not using any industrial tools
at all. Existing tools have too much baggage, everything will have to be as
light as possible, which means from scratch and half built. Each piece will
barely function.

